# Pigeon found dead



## sweetassthangy (Nov 8, 2003)

My father in law found a pigeon that a dog had killed. It had a band on its leg. i just wanted to know what it was for and If it could be used to contact the owner. It is a green band with IF 2003 CAT 655. thanks for any infomation


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

That is sad. Do you know what type it is? Maybe you can check with pigeon-racing-places in your area. they might be able to tell you who's it is! 


Feel bad.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The contact for the club where this bird is registered is as follows:

CAT - Catahoula Racing Pigeon Club
Marvin Carter
159 Bo Newcomb Rd.
Pineville, LA 71360
(318)442-1717

Thank you for being concerned about the bird and trying to notify the owner.

This information was located by going to http://www.ifpigeon.com and then into the Band Lists.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited November 08, 2003).]


----------

